# Looking to get a DJ or BMX to learn to bunnyhop and manual



## ndr (Sep 17, 2016)

I (32M) am looking for a bike I can tool around with in the neighbourhood to learn bunnyhops and manuals. The general plan is to get a cheap bike that will have flats, as my MTB has clipless. So, something I can quickly pick up and play around on. Would likely use it to bike around with my son when he's old enough to bike.

I was originally thinking a 24" BMX Cruiser, specifically a Haro Shredder Pro 24, which is available used near me. I also recently came across a Norco Ryde 24" for sale in my area.


Would a 24" dirt jump bike be too small for a ~6' tall adult? Would I be better off with a BMX for what I'm wanting to learn? I have MTB experience, but no BMX experience. Finally, the Haro Shredder has very long chainstays (16"!), would that hinder bunnyhops and manuals?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd either go with a 20in or 22in BMX or a full out 26in dirt jumper. 

A lot of those 24in bikes (there are some exceptions) are not that great as far as build quality. A 26in dirt jumper will be more relatable to MTB but still bike control is bike control and dicking around on any bike is a great way to learn. Personally I would look for a full chromoly frame though versus those two (hi-ten I believe).


----------



## CascadiaPNW (Jun 2, 2019)

I'd go 26" DJ if it were me. I have a decent 24" cruiser (Sunday Model C) as well as a 26" DJ bike and I end up riding the DJ bike a lot more. Riding that seems to translate to my MTB a lot more directly than the cruiser does. Plus, having even a bit of suspension on the front takes some sting out of riding. 

Could you ride a 24" DJ bike? Probably, but I suspect you'd find it a bit cramped. That said, anyone who rides BMX knows 6ft+ dudes who ride little 20" bikes, so I'm sure you could do it if you wanted to. 

But again, like 93EXCivic, I'd suggest looking for a 26" DJ. You should be able to find a used one for a decent price on CL/PB.


----------



## ndr (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input!

I'll look into DJ 26ers. I know they are way more common than 24" BMX Cruisers.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

CascadiaPNW said:


> Could you ride a 24" DJ bike? Probably, but I suspect you'd find it a bit cramped. That said, anyone who rides BMX knows 6ft+ dudes who ride little 20" bikes, so I'm sure you could do it if you wanted to.


I am 6'2" and ride a 20in BMX (21in tt, 9.5in rise bars).


----------



## yem999 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm also entertaining the idea of getting a DJ bike. I bought a bmx for the local pump track which is fun but coming from only riding mtb it is a completely different feel and the wheel sizes /bigger bikes takes alot of time to get used to it. I'm fine going around the pump track and small bunny hops but I don't feel comfortable doing anything more. I would like like to learn to jump tables tops better and transfer to mtb. Im 43 (5'6)and my wrists are not the strongest for the impact on a rigid bike, everyone tells me its better to learn on a bmx but Im just not feeling it. Any thoughts on whats a good affordable DJ bike, used? new ? quit while I am ahead?


----------



## CascadiaPNW (Jun 2, 2019)

yem999 said:


> I would like like to learn to jump tables tops better and transfer to mtb. Im 43 (5'6)and my wrists are not the strongest for the impact on a rigid bike, everyone tells me its better to learn on a bmx but Im just not feeling it.


I'm not sure who is telling you that it's easier/better on a BMX, but I disagree with them. It COULD be the better path, depending on someone's age/skill/riding-history/etc. For example, I feel like BMX bikes are a good place for kids to start just because of the size issue. But I don't know that there's any reason that someone who has experience with longer slacker mountain bikes to start with a BMX, especially if they aren't feeling it. If you were trying to work up to grinding rails and riding ramps, I might encourage you to stick with the 20". But since you aren't, get a 26" DJ bike.



yem999 said:


> Any thoughts on whats a good affordable DJ bike, used? new ? quit while I am ahead?


I guess the follow up is "What does affordable mean to you?" Lotta folks with a lotta different numbers on their paychecks out there. But in a general sense, DJ bike technology hasn't changed all that much in the past 10 years. So just about anything that's fairly recent you find used will be a good place to start. If you get super into it, you can always step up to something nicer. If your area has an active pumptrack scene, it's pretty easy to sell used bikes on CL or PB.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

yem999 said:


> I'm also entertaining the idea of getting a DJ bike. I bought a bmx for the local pump track which is fun but coming from only riding mtb it is a completely different feel and the wheel sizes /bigger bikes takes alot of time to get used to it. I'm fine going around the pump track and small bunny hops but I don't feel comfortable doing anything more. I would like like to learn to jump tables tops better and transfer to mtb. Im 43 (5'6)and my wrists are not the strongest for the impact on a rigid bike, everyone tells me its better to learn on a bmx but Im just not feeling it. Any thoughts on whats a good affordable DJ bike, used? new ? quit while I am ahead?


The advantage of a rigid bike is it forces you to be smooth which is good. However if you aren't enjoying BMX why force it? As far as affordable, used options are generally fairly cheap and as the other poster says technology has not advanced that much over the last few years (the big change was moving to tapered forks from straight and I don't remember when that exactly happened). So used is a good option.

Affordable new look at Octane and Verde.


----------

